# Inbred Cat



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Sometimes you make my day -_O-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Shouldn't that be in the recipe section goob? Under "Breaded cat"?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Shouldn't that be in the recipe section goob? Under "Breaded cat"?


 :mrgreen:

uh....no one goes there, so I put it here.

Stop picking on me or I'll put it in the Political Section (Firearms and Reloading)


----------

